# Wiimote Nunchuk Wireless Adapters £8



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

These revolutionary wireless adapters allow you even more freedom of movement when you're using your Wiimote and Nunchuk, because they allow you to use your controllers wirelessly.










http://www.pixmania.co.uk/video-gam...5914_jvart.html?srcid=369&nopopup=1&srcid=369
:thumb:


----------

